# Just how prepared are you? Some ideas that may not have been considered



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah ok, so we all got food, water, security, alternate energy sources, yada, yada...….BUT......do you have extra sets of clothes, towels, bedding, etc put away just for SHTF? If you have kids, they'll need even more as they grow, diapers too are another one. And even if you don't have kids now, there's a strong possibility to be in your near future if you're of childbearing age...especially after a life altering type event. 

Also, depending on what type of 'event' happens it's possible we could see the need to stay indoors in case of nuclear/radiation fallout or some other contaminant or other event. Who knows what may happen, right? If for any reason we are stuck indoors for any length of time, is there enough oxygen in your home? Houseplants are a great way of getting rid of the CO2 in exchange for oxygen. 

Even if you don't really have a green thumb, there are some plants that are easy keepers. I have some aloe's, pothos, a spider start, Christmas catcus, a pineapple top and an orchid. So far they all seem to be doing fine and growing, though the pothos is going crazy and all in spite of my abuse & neglect. I also just picked up a boston fern the other day. I love these, but have always had trouble keeping one going. 

Other options for those odd preps......pest control including flea, tick or other bug control....then there's mice & rats. Come SHTF, and these may become out of control. 


Any other suggestions???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you have a dwelling large enough to house enough plants to scrub CO2, you have a very large house and are spending all of your time tending to the plants! :vs_whistle:


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

I think yarn and thread that kind of stuff to fix and make blankets and clothing as well is something people miss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> If you have a dwelling large enough to house enough plants to scrub CO2, you have a very large house and are spending all of your time tending to the plants! :vs_whistle:


Well I have a small house (less than 1000sf) and most of the plants I do have, don't mind being neglected. I water when I remember or they're looking sad, but not everyday that's for sure.

It would also be good to brush up on your survival skills now, when you don't need it, than to wait until you do need it and find you maybe not as skilled as you thought. Better to work out the bugs in your system beforehand so when the time does come, you'll breeze right thru. Don't put it off, do some practice runs now.

And remember, no matter how well we think we're prepared for whatever may come...&#8230;..there's always going to be something we didn't expect.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> I think yarn and thread that kind of stuff to fix and make blankets and clothing as well is something people miss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, great idea.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> I think yarn and thread that kind of stuff to fix and make blankets and clothing as well is something people miss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Mom knitted and sewed. I have knitting supplies and a real nice old Singer sewing machine. I also have Grandma's treadle Singer, if the power goes out.

I keep a small kit in my backpack bag that will do everything from leather/shoes to lightweight nylon. It's about the size of a sandwich.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well I have a small house (less than 1000sf) and most of the plants I do have, don't mind being neglected. I water when I remember or they're looking sad, but not everyday that's for sure.
> 
> It would also be good to brush up on your survival skills now, when you don't need it, than to wait until you do need it and find you maybe not as skilled as you thought. Better to work out the bugs in your system beforehand so when the time does come, you'll breeze right thru. Don't put it off, do some practice runs now.
> 
> And remember, no matter how well we think we're prepared for whatever may come...&#8230;..there's always going to be something we didn't expect.


You and I have houses that are siblings!

Plants don't breathe at the same rate we do. You'll not be able to house enough plants to scrub the air.
If you are trying to keep NBC hazards out of your house, you'll have to seal it as best you can with materials such as plastic sheets and duct tape. While scrubbing Co2 might not be practical, several dive tanks might be an idea.
I don't dive, anymore, as my shoulders are shot and that means I might not be able to reach to cut my way out of fishing line. That doesn't mean the tanks are no longer useful. You can crack the valve a little to a slow leak to add oxygen or occasionally open it up for a good blast. Wear hearing protection when you do. 
Generally, you have to be dive-certified to get tanks filled but if you explain what you are doing to the right dive shop, they might sell you some tanks and fill them for you.

I'm not as skilled as I'd like to be in many things.
As far as plans, any soldier can tell you that the best of plans can go right out the window in the first minute of contact with the enemy. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well I have a small house (less than 1000sf) and most of the plants I do have, don't mind being neglected. I water when I remember or they're looking sad, but not everyday that's for sure.
> 
> It would also be good to brush up on your survival skills now, when you don't need it, than to wait until you do need it and find you maybe not as skilled as you thought. Better to work out the bugs in your system beforehand so when the time does come, you'll breeze right thru. Don't put it off, do some practice runs now.
> 
> And remember, no matter how well we think we're prepared for whatever may come...&#8230;..there's always going to be something we didn't expect.


Why not something you can eat?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> You and I have houses that are siblings!
> 
> Plants don't breathe at the same rate we do. You'll not be able to house enough plants to scrub the air.
> If you are trying to keep NBC hazards out of your house, you'll have to seal it as best you can with materials such as plastic sheets and duct tape. While scrubbing Co2 might not be practical, several dive tanks might be an idea.
> ...


We don't have tanks anymore either. Hubby used to have a few around but got rid of them before he passed.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Why not something you can eat?
> 
> View attachment 101257


That may be another serious option to look into...&#8230;..growing food indoors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> We don't have tanks anymore either. Hubby used to have a few around but got rid of them before he passed.


Still got a card? Get a few tanks and get them filled. Heck, having the lines and the masks are a good idea.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Still got a card? Get a few tanks and get them filled. Heck, having the lines and the masks are a good idea.


I never did have a card and honestly not sure if hubby ever did. Though he did use them. I don't have any of his equipment anymore.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You just have to remember to plan for never going to a store again once the SHTF. Even if the store is open will it be worth the risk of disease, violence or death to go there?? Figure out what you really need to survive and for how long. Cause eventually your best plans will fail and you'll be SOL, deal with it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm not as skilled as I'd like to be in many things.
> As far as plans, any soldier can tell you that the best of plans can go right out the window in the first minute of contact with the enemy. :vs_laugh:


I expect my plans to go to shit as soon as shit happens. :tango_face_wink: But then again, knowing that puts me ahead of the game and that's why I have back up plans. Be prepared to move to the next plan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wasn't prepared for whatever flew up and punched a $&@!%@$# hole in my tractor's radiator the other day. lain:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Non-Functioning Bowels - First Aid *

We (our survival group) assembled a medical container for stressed members that either can't shit or can't stop shitting due to the stress. This is a most common problem in disasters that is not shown in the movies. Not eating regular, drinking bad water, sleeping on the floor and living with death and despair has a way of shutting down the digestive system.

If you can't go, you become impacted and have to do like the constipated mathematician did - work it out with a pencil. Or worse yet, someone's fingers.

We assembled a medical container for stressed members that either can't shit or can't stop shitting due to the stress. *It's contents:*

*For the No Goers:* 48 cans of sliced peaches;

*For the Goers:* Two bottles of bleach so they can sterilize their hands afterward. They may be too exhausted to use hand soap so they can just dip their hands in a bowl. Our plan is to isolate them to use one private toilet to protect the group's hygiene.

Medical advisers suggest for the shock of mass society disruption it is best to treat with electrolytes, calm the person and let the body settle down on it's own. Just keep them hydrated. They can survive without the Pepto-Bismal.

*Ingredients for electrolyte.* (10% of those with dysentery die from lack of electrolytes.) 
*Formula:* 1/2 Tsp Baking Soda; 1/2 Tsp Salt; 3 Tbl Sugar; 1 Quart Water (room temperature)

*Our Inventory: * 10 Lbs Sugar; 10 Lbs Baking Soda (can be used for other things); Box of Salt

*P.S*. Please don't think about me when you're going.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> *Non-Functioning Bowels - First Aid *
> 
> We (our survival group) assembled a medical container for stressed members that either can't shit or can't stop shitting due to the stress. This is a most common problem in disasters that is not shown in the movies. Not eating regular, drinking bad water, sleeping on the floor and living with death and despair has a way of shutting down the digestive system.
> 
> ...


Prunes and peanut butter or cheese work too......just sayin

But thanks for the electrolyte recipe, that's good to know


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> That may be another serious option to look into...&#8230;..growing food indoors.


I considered growing food indoors, even bought a few "grow" lights. But it takes a ton of space to grow enough food to live on for a month so I gave up on the idea. Plus if things get that bad a person wouldn't have enough water to grow stuff for the required few months. We may grow a few herbs indoors but not any large calorie foods.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

jimcosta said:


> *Non-Functioning Bowels - First Aid *
> 
> We (our survival group) assembled a medical container for stressed members that either can't shit or can't stop shitting due to the stress. This is a most common problem in disasters that is not shown in the movies. Not eating regular, drinking bad water, sleeping on the floor and living with death and despair has a way of shutting down the digestive system.
> 
> ...


A few bottles of Imodium tablets for the trots. A few bottles of Miralax and Milk of Magnesia for harder problems. Some Ondansetron sub-lingual tablets and honey for nausea. Rolaids anyone? And plenty of soap for sanitizing.

You can get a bottle of antibacterial disinfectant concentrate that will make 80 gallons of disinfectant to put in a spray bottle for about $28 at Home Depot in the cleaning isle.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Working your butt off trying to grow a garden will require plenty of Advil (pain killer of your choice) and sunscreen along with gloves and a large sun blocking hat. Knee pads or a "kneeling pad" would also save you a lot of pain when planting the seeds.

This is the kind of thread that's needed to attract new members.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Other options for those odd preps......pest control including flea, tick or other bug control....then there's mice & rats. Come SHTF, and these may become out of control.


Several times I've seen wasps build a nest directly over a house or shop door. We always keep plenty of wasp spray around. Think of what a great trade item wasp spray would make.

Fun Fact: Did you know that regular bee spray won't kill Asian Giant hornets (Chinese bees). Different people call them different things but they are huge. But a flea bomb will kill them. I've even seen a neighbor with a Chinese hornet nest in his attic use a piece of PVC pipe like a long hose to sent the flea bomb gas up into his attic vent to kill a nest.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We aint really very dedicated preppers. Dont have any room to store much. When the food and ammo run out we are saving the last few rounds for ourselves..sorta like a John Wayne movie and the ****** are closing in fast. Being Bible Believing Christians is sorta hard to prep as Annie say about those pesky old Cathloics. We are confident the Lord will protect us and we aint overly scared of dying..lol.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> We aint really very dedicated preppers. Dont have any room to store much. When the food and ammo run out we are saving the last few rounds for ourselves..sorta like a John Wayne movie and the ****** are closing in fast. Being Bible Believing Christians is sorta hard to prep as Annie say about those pesky old Cathloics. We are confident the Lord will protect us and we aint overly scared of dying..lol.


Being prepped spiritually is another prep.....so it sounds like you'll do ok!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure if this should be in a thread of it's own BUT another prep would be critter/livestock food for when Tractor Supply is not available.

Dog & cat food is more or less the same as people food, but in different amounts (proteins, fruit/veggies, grains, carbs & fats, etc) If you don't already make your own homemade pet food, do a search. There are plenty of recipes out there for both dog & cat, raw or cooked. 

Livestock (cows, sheep, goats)---if you're lucky enough to have livestock, then you probably have atleast a few acres of pasture. Question is......how well do they utilize the pasture vs you buying hay & providing the majority of their food? Do you or have you considered, rotational grazing? Cross fencing your pastures into smaller sections and allowing the animals to graze only one section at a time? This allows the fallow pastures to rest & rejuvenate until the animals are moved there to graze. If you have enough land/pasture areas, it's also possible to get a mowing from the fallow areas and time to regrow before allowing the animals on it. That mowing can be dried and put up as winter feed. Another additional option is silage. Grow enough corn, then chop the stalks, packing them down tight and allowed to ferment. 

Rabbits-----veggies, grasses, alfalfa, etc

Poultry---grains, corn (flint or dent corn NOT sweet corn), Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (BOSS--is not the same as the snack), These can be fed as is but have higher nutrition if sprouted/fermented first. When planning next years garden try including some grains & BOSS. It is possible to grow both sweet corn for yourself and flint or dent corn for livestock...….just be sure to start & plant one about 2-4 weeks before the other so they don't pollinate at the same time. Wheat, barley, oats are easy to grow. The hard part is extracting the seed. There are varieties of barley & oats that are hulless that is easier to thresh. The 'berries' can also be eaten or ground for flour for bread/baking.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like I get to try out my prep/survival skills..My landlord just kicked the rent from $585.00 to $725.00..His reason is that everyone else is raising their rent so he will raise his...I am heading up to Idaho with all of my goodies...It sure is going to get cold and lonely out there...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Storing yarn is a great idea, but it won't do you a bit of good if you don't have knitting needles or crochet hooks, patterns for garments, and the skills to produce them. Same with your needle and thread; you need skills to make repairs that will last. And if you're storing needle and thread, it makes sense to store at least enough sturdy fabric to patch clothing. I'm not sure why but these clothing needs are consistently overlooked in prepping discussions but I'm guessing it's because participants in such discussions are usually dominated by men (I don't mean that in a bad way) and guns are_ so much more fun _to talk about than knit 1, purl 1.

I'm going to add darning egg, needles and yarn to the clothing maintenance list. Unsurprisingly, this also requires skill to do well in a way that won't make the sock uncomfortable to wear. Socks are not something a novice knitter could easily produce.

Young people, especially, are going to be in a hard place with these kinds of clothing maintenance skills because they've been conditioned to believe that when a piece of clothing gets a hole in it, you throw it out and replace it, combined with the complete absence of mandatory home economics classes in the schools.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, I'm glad I'm a biker! If one of us gets constipated, we just surprise the guy with an old redhead flame.

...works every time...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Speaking of bowel movements or lack there of......a tip given me from my Dr when pregnant with oldest & having to take iron for anemia which tends to complicate matters. 

I was told when on the toilet, to put my feet on a step or something to get the knees above the hips and it should help to get things moving along. Though it doesn't soften the contents. Just sayin


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Storing yarn is a great idea, but it won't do you a bit of good if you don't have knitting needles or crochet hooks, patterns for garments, and the skills to produce them. Same with your needle and thread; you need skills to make repairs that will last. And if you're storing needle and thread, it makes sense to store at least enough sturdy fabric to patch clothing. I'm not sure why but these clothing needs are consistently overlooked in prepping discussions but I'm guessing it's because participants in such discussions are usually dominated by men (I don't mean that in a bad way) and guns are_ so much more fun _to talk about than knit 1, purl 1.
> 
> I'm going to add darning egg, needles and yarn to the clothing maintenance list. Unsurprisingly, this also requires skill to do well in a way that won't make the sock uncomfortable to wear. Socks are not something a novice knitter could easily produce.
> 
> Young people, especially, are going to be in a hard place with these kinds of clothing maintenance skills because they've been conditioned to believe that when a piece of clothing gets a hole in it, you throw it out and replace it, combined with the complete absence of mandatory home economics classes in the schools.


For the record, I store needles, thread, and patches. I also know how to sew, not well, but good enough. I grew up poor so my Mom patched and sewed everything. She taught my brother and I to sew and cook since she thought us heathens would never get a woman to do it. :tango_face_grin: She even made some of our clothes and I remember my grandmother sewing and making her own clothes. Now, I am not at that level certainly, but I can sew a patch or button or stitch a hole closed.

Also, just for the record, I keep all my sewing storage in my gun safe, next to my guns. :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> For the record, I store needles, thread, and patches. I also know how to sew, not well, but good enough. I grew up poor so my Mom patched and sewed everything. She taught my brother and I to sew and cook since she thought us heathens would never get a woman to do it. :tango_face_grin: She even made some of our clothes and I remember my grandmother sewing and making her own clothes. Now, I am not at that level certainly, but I can sew a patch or button or stitch a hole closed.
> 
> Also, just for the record, I keep all my sewing storage in my gun safe, next to my guns. :devil:


I learned to sew at an early age, one grandmother,

who live in the same house as us constantly made her clothing from flour sacks.

The flour sacks came from the night club/ restaurant they owned,

had plenty of money but always reverted back to old world ideas.

Those sacks were in all sorts of cotton prints, not just plain sacks.

I have her Singer sewing machine, a foot treadle with an electric motor added,

control was at right knee and it could be put on floor.

Today I have to use a magnifier and a threading tool when using any sewing needle.:sad2:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yeah ok, so we all got food, water, security, alternate energy sources, yada, yada...&#8230;.BUT......do you have extra sets of clothes, towels, bedding, etc put away just for SHTF? If you have kids, they'll need even more as they grow, diapers too are another one. And even if you don't have kids now, there's a strong possibility to be in your near future if you're of childbearing age...especially after a life altering type event.
> 
> Also, depending on what type of 'event' happens it's possible we could see the need to stay indoors in case of nuclear/radiation fallout or some other contaminant or other event. Who knows what may happen, right? If for any reason we are stuck indoors for any length of time, is there enough oxygen in your home? Houseplants are a great way of getting rid of the CO2 in exchange for oxygen.
> 
> ...


Human skin. Its tough., and can be tanned. In a real SHTF scenario, I plan on wearing my neighbors skin. His wife is fluffy, so I'll make a winter blanket from her. Boots out of their kids. It would help with concealing your description as well...."Well, he looked like uncle pete....just a little taller...."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I learned to sew at an early age, one grandmother,
> 
> who live in the same house as us constantly made her clothing from flour sacks.
> 
> ...


My wife has her grandmothers old Treadle sewing machine. It still works as far as I know. She has an electric one as well but her arthritis has gotten so bad that she doesn't do much sewing these days. Getting old is a hard thing to do my friend. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

watcher said:


> Looks like I get to try out my prep/survival skills..My landlord just kicked the rent from $585.00 to $725.00..His reason is that everyone else is raising their rent so he will raise his...I am heading up to Idaho with all of my goodies...It sure is going to get cold and lonely out there...


Oh ouch! That's quite an increase. So what do you plan to do in Idaho?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Human skin. Its tough., and can be tanned. In a real SHTF scenario, I plan on wearing my neighbors skin. His wife is fluffy, so I'll make a winter blanket from her. Boots out of their kids. It would help with concealing your description as well...."Well, he looked like uncle pete....just a little taller...."


Very resourceful.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Boots out of their kids. Gives new meaning to the phrase "To walk in someone else's shoes"


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> For the record, I store needles, thread, and patches. I also know how to sew, not well, but good enough. I grew up poor so my Mom patched and sewed everything. She taught my brother and I to sew and cook since she thought us heathens would never get a woman to do it. :tango_face_grin: She even made some of our clothes and I remember my grandmother sewing and making her own clothes. Now, I am not at that level certainly, but I can sew a patch or button or stitch a hole closed.
> 
> Also, just for the record, I keep all my sewing storage in my gun safe, next to my guns. :devil:





SOCOM42 said:


> I learned to sew at an early age, one grandmother,
> 
> who live in the same house as us constantly made her clothing from flour sacks.
> 
> ...


Yup sewing is a old school valuable skill. I sew upholstery, snowmobile seats, motorcycle seats and leathercraft. I can do other sewing and repairs as well.
Nope not for hire though now... but maybe in retirement?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> but maybe in retirement?


Oh, be careful! I thought that "doing a knife or two" would be a good thing for the guys on our forum. Well, two years and three worn out stones later...!

Now, I don't charge anymore. My tax consultant told me the scant income I made from sharpening *costs me money*! He told me to list my social security and the pennies I get from couponing, pocket the refund and then shut up.

No matter how you approach this you'll have to pay something. You just make it a "little something."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> My wife has her grandmothers old Treadle sewing machine. It still works as far as I know. She has an electric one as well but her arthritis has gotten so bad that she doesn't do much sewing these days. Getting old is a hard thing to do my friend. :tango_face_wink:


My grandmother died in 1970 @ 100 years of age,

my aunt was going to throw out the machine with lots of other stuff, I grabbed it before the junkers came.

Being the trash bag my aunt was, she would not damage her nails doing such low life work.

My father hated his own sister, it went back into the late 30's with the hatred,

she was not allowed into the house until after my grandfather died Christmas eve 1951,

he had disowned her back in the late thirties also.

I did not know she even existed until the summer after grandfather's death, when she moved in with grandmother.

She brought her zoot suite boyfriend with her, my father kicked his ass and then kicked him out.

Sorry to rant on shit from the past.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sorry to rant on shit from the past.


No need for an apology. I'll bet a chocolate chip cookie that most of us have relatives we wish would move to Alabama.

My dad used to dread going to see my mother's sister, my Aunt Margie. That aunt had a "schemer" husband who never really held a job but always used to talk us to death over the money making invention he just created. Heck, I probably made more money as teenage dock donkey working at Master Lock.

Now, it should be stated that my dad was no fan of the bikers that showed up on his driveway. I blunted that criticism that while my uncle was a laggard, all the bikers had jobs...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, be careful! I thought that "doing a knife or two" would be a good thing for the guys on our forum. Well, two years and three worn out stones later...!
> 
> Now, I don't charge anymore. My tax consultant told me the scant income I made from sharpening *costs me money*! He told me to list my social security and the pennies I get from couponing, pocket the refund and then shut up.
> 
> No matter how you approach this you'll have to pay something. You just make it a "little something."


Ever hear of the saying "Under the table."


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> For the record, I store needles, thread, and patches. I also know how to sew, not well, but good enough. I grew up poor so my Mom patched and sewed everything. She taught my brother and I to sew and cook since she thought us heathens would never get a woman to do it. :tango_face_grin: She even made some of our clothes and I remember my grandmother sewing and making her own clothes. Now, I am not at that level certainly, but I can sew a patch or button or stitch a hole closed.
> 
> Also, just for the record, I keep all my sewing storage in my gun safe, next to my guns. :devil:


You're fortunate that your mother saw those skills as important and taught them to you. You're probably ahead of about 75% of the population.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I learned to sew at an early age, one grandmother,
> 
> who live in the same house as us constantly made her clothing from flour sacks.
> 
> ...


The flour companies started using print fabric for the sacks during the depression when they realized that people were using them to construct clothing. Most of the prints are pretty nice, because they were using them to compete for business.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> Boots out of their kids. Gives new meaning to the phrase "To walk in someone else's shoes"


OMG, hilarious!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

If we were stranded on the west side after SHTF, I have a lot of skills I could barter, but on the east side, sewing is probably the only one that would be valuable. I can construct a garment that fits the actual person it's being constructed for. I'm working on building a stash of fabrics that would be useful in that situation. Denim, ripstop nylon, polar fleece, UV protective fabric...that sort of thing. What I should be doing is using my treadle to construct one.

It's nice to have a machine that was designed to operate without electricity, but some older models of electric machines could probably be operated off grid by turning the wheel by hand. I'm thinking that you'd need to have a mechanical machine; one with no electronics. You could probably convert one to operate with a treadle, but most people don't have old treadle tables sitting around.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The flour companies started using print fabric for the sacks during the depression when they realized that people were using them to construct clothing. Most of the prints are pretty nice, because they were using them to compete for business.


duplicate


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The flour companies started using print fabric for the sacks during the depression when they realized that people were using them to construct clothing. Most of the prints are pretty nice, because they were using them to compete for business.


Ah, yup, I knew that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We aint really very dedicated preppers. Dont have any room to store much. When the food and ammo run out we are saving the last few rounds for ourselves..sorta like a John Wayne movie and the ****** are closing in fast. Being Bible Believing Christians is sorta hard to prep as Annie say about those pesky old Cathloics. We are confident the Lord will protect us and we aint overly scared of dying..lol.


Ora pro nobis peccatoribus Catholici, Bigwheel. Gratias ago!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> OMG, hilarious!





paulag1955 said:


> If we were stranded on the west side after SHTF, I have a lot of skills I could barter, but on the east side, sewing is probably the only one that would be valuable. I can construct a garment that fits the actual person it's being constructed for. I'm working on building a stash of fabrics that would be useful in that situation. Denim, ripstop nylon, polar fleece, UV protective fabric...that sort of thing. What I should be doing is using my treadle to construct one.
> 
> It's nice to have a machine that was designed to operate without electricity, but some older models of electric machines could probably be operated off grid by turning the wheel by hand. I'm thinking that you'd need to have a mechanical machine; one with no electronics. You could probably convert one to operate with a treadle, but most people don't have old treadle tables sitting around.


Ya'll know damn well you're going to be standing next to someone this weekend and look over and think to yourself, "You'd fit me about right, right after a good tanning". Don't say it though.....its a double entendre.....


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Ya'll know damn well you're going to be standing next to someone this weekend and look over and think to yourself, "You'd fit me about right, right after a good tanning". Don't say it though.....its a double entendre.....


Only if it was a child I'm to short for most adults at 4" 10.5 But my busy may not fit a child though so I don't know and since I don't know how to skin and tan a hide I'll have to pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Only if it was a child I'm to short for most adults at 4" 10.5 But my busy may not fit a child though so I don't know and since I don't know how to skin and tan a hide I'll have to pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nonsense...You gotta think outside the box....every full size person is like a winter jacket, skinny jeans, and a bathing suit all thrown in..... Get out there and Get you some clothes Woman!!! Where do you think the skirt and the tube top came from. Little cave women, wearing their mom in laws leg "skins" with some creative trimming here and there.

don't you let Can't be your enemy....cain't never could, won't hasn't said he would.... as for Will and Might, they both have stage fright, but do does it all the time.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Human skin. Its tough., and can be tanned. In a real SHTF scenario, I plan on wearing my neighbors skin. His wife is fluffy, so I'll make a winter blanket from her. Boots out of their kids. It would help with concealing your description as well...."Well, he looked like uncle pete....just a little taller...."


Now I can't stop thinking of The Silence of the Lambs and Nazi death camps......no thanks, think I'll pass on that one :vs_shocked:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Ever hear of the saying "Under the table."


Yeah, of course. My cousins used to say it all of the time--right before they got arrested...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, of course. My cousins used to say it all of the time--right before they got arrested...


Loose lips sink ships!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Ora pro nobis peccatoribus Catholici, Bigwheel. Gratias ago!


Looks like that Jersey 'Mexcan dialect is a little different from the one we see down here in North Texas, can someone translate? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Looks like that Jersey 'Mexcan dialect is a little different from the one we see down here in North Texas, can someone translate? :tango_face_wink:


Don't we have a policy in this country?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That sign is actually an oxymoron.

If the guy only speaks Spanish, he will have to ask the store manager what the sign says, in Spanish of course.

If the guy does speak English, then the sign is superfluous. 

There should be a class for retail sales...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Don't we have a policy in this country?


Oh sorry.
Translation.

Ora pro nobis peccatoribus Catholici, Bigwheel. Gratias ago!

Pray for us Catholic sinners, Bigwheel. Thanks. :tango_face_smile:


----------

